# NavNet...Opinions ???



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Try to avoid the oddball proprietary stuff.

Nothing more fun than trying to service product that doesn't exist anymore. 

I would also be wary of anything that is pc based if possible. 

Stick to the guys that have been around and are well known.


----------



## para19 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Try to avoid the oddball proprietary stuff.
> 
> Nothing more fun than trying to service product that doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, they were also pushing Key Digital. Do you have any favorites?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Russound, Speakercraft, Proficient for audio. 

Zwave is my go to right now for home automation. control4 is nice, but expensive. Same with Lutron RadioRa.
if you have a cheap customer, GE Zwave is inexpensive, I really like Leviton's Zwave stuff.

Most of this stuff is all the same, at the end of the day, what ever gives you the least trouble and has the best User Experience is what you should go for.


----------

